# Want Electric Porsche? Build It Yourself



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, jt makes the big time!
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/300


----------



## jtgreeson (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, it was a fun evening for my wife and I. Outside the theater they had the 4 cars that the four main characters in the movie dealt with. The Chevy volt, nissan leaf, tesla, and a home built. It was fun do have our porsche 914 represent the diy car. The movie "revenge of the electric car" was well done.


----------



## jtgreeson (Aug 14, 2009)

And also, we drove 180 mile round trip with just an extra 3 hour charge at my wife's sister's house which was midway. It was the first time we've done a"opportunity charge". We used the outlet where her dryer plugged in!


----------

